# Chinatowns Around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the Chinatowns around the world.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CHINATOWN SAN FRANCISCO*




Chinatown San Francisco is one of the most known chinatowns in the world. Though its fame must have been acquired because its geographical place inside the city, it also has a unique charm because of the way they adapted the chinese culture and architecture to those of San Francisco and the West Coast. Far beyond its historical importance, I’m convinced that the fame it has on the new generations has its origins in the action movies, some of them very famous. My experience in the Downtown and Chinatown was very quick (just a few hours), but I found a very cool shop for collectors with very high-quality airplanes, World War 2 toys, and other very unique stuff for sale that I personally love.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CHINATOWN BUENOS AIRES*




Just in front of the Belgrano R Railway Station of the Mitre Line is the Chinatown of Buenos Aires, probably one of the prettiest and cleanest Chinatowns in the world. On one side, the chinese community adapted themselves pretty good to the already existing neighborhoods of english, german, and italian houses. On the other hand, this Chinatown evolved aesthetically over the decades with the new furniture, the street art who united the private buildings and the streets, and the new epic door in front of the railway station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## IKone152 (Dec 4, 2016)

I think you get a point thepiratebays.so


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Greater Toronto Area is home to 537,060 people of Chinese heritage.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Canadians
There are four Chinatowns in the GTA, and some estimates put that figure at 6. My favourite is the old fashioned one downtown. 
This was what I posted in a thread four years ago about that old Chinatown:




Taller said:


> Today had a bike ride through the old Chinatown here in downtown Toronto, and stopped for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhon66 (Feb 8, 2017)

Great photos


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

jhon66 said:


> Great photos


I never would have thought that Buenos Aires would have a Chinatown. Sao Paulo doesn't surprise me in the least!


----------

